# Anyone ever have mollies eat shrimp?



## tighidden (Jan 16, 2010)

If anyone has ever had this happen I'd appreciate to hear from you, thanks.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

all fish except for otocinclus will eat shrimp.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

o yes, as long as it can fit to their mouth


----------



## almightydolla (Nov 10, 2009)

Their success rate is pretty low, but yeah, they'll eat the shrimp.

I've seen some shimp in a batch of babies think it's fine to swim in the water column. The other creep around. Those swimming ones don't ever last long in any tank with fish


----------



## Tuiflies (Jan 21, 2010)

I have RCS with Neons, Guppies and two Sailfin Mollies. So far, no aggression towards the RCS after a week and a half. I've watched the Mollies go right down and touch the RCS with an open mouth. The RCS scoot away and the Mollies don't seem to care. I have some pretty small RCS in there too. They all feel safe enough to hang out right out in the open.

This could be the exception to the rule however. I've only seen two fish (both female guppies) even try to catch the guppy fry. So maybe my fish are just very passive towards tiny morsels. (Or maybe I over feed them.)


----------



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

I've got smaller cardinal tetras and they seem to leave my Crystal reds alone; but they're about the size of Ottos right now....


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

they will eat the babies when the CRS breed.


----------



## jon021 (Feb 23, 2010)

I've had mollies eat adult shrimp as well as the babies


----------

